# From NEF to JPEG with VIEW NX2



## O'Rork (Jan 31, 2013)

This is my subject through my sliding glass door, 30 feet away on an overcast day. This also is my first RAW to JPEG out of the D600, processed with VIEWNX2. I have downloaded the CAPTURE NX2 trial and have been learning but not yet ready to show results. This image appears to replicate what I actually see from my door. Please click on my "stuff" link to see the EXIF data. The feeder is full today, hopefully a model will perch.

CC please. Remember, I processed it to represent what I actually see, not for any art enhancements.


Original NEF to JPEG





Processed NEF to JPEG


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 31, 2013)

Without seeing an original, unprocessed shot, it's hard to give any c&c, other than you need to feed the birds now since it's 3° out right now.


----------



## O'Rork (Jan 31, 2013)

OK, I added the original NEF to JPEG conversion without touching it up.





480sparky said:


> Without seeing an original, unprocessed shot, it's hard to give any c&c, other than you need to feed the birds now since it's 3° out right now.


----------



## O'Rork (Jan 31, 2013)

Here it is today with a volunteer. NEF to Jpeg, SOOC, full manual, 1/125 f4 ISO 100. Full EXIF on flickr.



Now I have to go blow some snow.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 31, 2013)

Other than a slight increase in contrast, I'm not seeing much difference.  Of course, I'm looking at a couple of really reduced & posted images, so there may be more differences to see, but only on your monitor.


----------

